# Lake St Clair



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

I was invited (sort of) on a fishing trip to Lake St Clair for Small Mouth. Yesterday I find out you can't keep any fish...not even a 1 fish limit. What's the point if you can't grill one of those suckers and have a fish feast. Oh well, I will just catch them around here. Nothing like grilling out a whole fish, the bigger the better.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

you want to grill a small mouth bass?


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Check this book out. "The Freshwater Fish Cookbook: More than 200 Ways to Cook Your Catch" Chapter 1:Black Bass. Smallies are actually better tasting than largemouth. A 6-8 pound fish will feed four people...what's not to get?


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL.......an 8lb smally.....please post a pic of that beast before you grill him up.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Tread lightly gentlemen... This is a volatile topic. I hope this is all in jest.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

This could get interesting...... 
Is this a DNR rule or the folks that are leading the trip?
If they get a mortal wound during the catch, I fry em. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

Now that you ask, maybe the guy that told me that is full of it. He once told me LMB were not fit to eat. He is one those guys who doesn't like people to eat his precious Bass. I bet he lied to me. I'll check MDNR and find out.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

lastshadow said:


> now that you ask, maybe the guy that told me that is full of it. He once told me lmb were not fit to eat. He is one those guys who doesn't like people to eat his precious bass. I bet he lied to me. I'll check mdnr and find out.


:B http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/general-hook-line-regulations/

Season opens 3rd of June....


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

No harvest of smallies until late June in Ohio waters of Lake Erie also.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...shingfairportmainpage/tabid/6163/Default.aspx


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I just consider a bass..kinda a catch it and release it fish?? Just the way I was brought up i guess..but we better snub this or the moderators will punish us with a "closed" thread...lol  I tell ya though I want to catch some them dam sunfish or blue gills they got up there...holly sh!t...6 guys came in from kentucky and where scaling about 100 of em...they where freakn huge !!!! 

When you guys heading up? I will be up there the 9th thru the 16th with 3 other's ????? staying at rec center down from bass haven.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

guess it's just a matter of timing and I can have my fish and eat it too


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Tread lightly gentlemen... This is a volatile topic. I hope this is all in jest.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Tread lightly? Who cares of they eat what they catch as long a it's legal? The only reason this becomes a lightning rod topic is because of the type of fish they are talking about, and the ones that should get the pseudo~ warning are the ones yelling about these guys eating what they legally catch.

I'm sure I'll have a PM coming my way for stating the obvious here but hours lord, if it's legal and you still dont agree with it move on already.

Ok, I'm done now


Mr. A


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

If it legal it legal, but if you are on st. clair why not throw back the smallies and go catch some walleye, perch or some monster bluegills they have at any canal up there. Much better eating fish than smallies. But to each his own! I have watch people keep sheephead on Erie and you would have thought they had won the lottery, YUCK! different stroke for different folks.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

dont worry. just keep a small non female, like about 12 inches or so if/when allowed. smallmouth are a very good tasting fish. honestly, better than largemouth. maybe head back up on june? for now, if you want a smallmouth to eat, wait till the season and fish lake erie.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

The local fish are in season and the LD North pool is full of bronze backs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

eatinbass said:


> :B http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/general-hook-line-regulations/
> 
> Season opens 3rd of June....


Third Saturday of June.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

I catch and release Carp...


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

LastShadow said:


> I catch and release Carp...


I throw the Carp on the bank, gives the eagles something to eat......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Last Shadow, I'd like to buy you a drink 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

